# Drop Cords for Machinery



## eem946 (Aug 29, 2012)

is there a code or somthing to reference drop cords that need to be twist lock type or can they be straight blade type. in this particular building it will manufacture metal ducting, the machines are not permanantly fastened in place, my boss seems to think straight blade is all that is needed but i say twist locks because of the vibration, slippage and metal posibly coming in contact with prongs.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

It would be difficult to find where cord drops are even permitted, let alone a requirement for twist locks.


----------



## Pistol_Pete (Aug 17, 2012)

I would imagine it would ok as long as you have the restraints on the cord. I'd go twist lock. I just got done with a place that requested that all their equipment be wood head drops. We didn't do it all in drops. Just the 120 plug drops and the pump motors that weren't fastened don't permanently.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Cords are not permitted for permanent use. But what you describe is SOP in most every facility I have worked in.

Bus plug with SO cord drop, a Kellums grip and twist lock receptacle/female plug end. But never on the floor.


----------



## Pistol_Pete (Aug 17, 2012)

Yup all the cords were dropped through the ceiling


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

John Valdes said:


> Cords are not permitted for permanent use. But what you describe is SOP in most every facility I have worked in.
> 
> Bus plug with SO cord drop, a Kellums grip and twist lock receptacle/female plug end. But never on the floor.


+1 :thumbsup:

I think he is describing a pennant drop. Done it hundreds of times.

Go into any fast food restaurant, any grocery store where they cut meats, and that's what you see.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I agree it's very typical. I've done a zillion of them. My greater point is that the code seems to prohibit them.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Go with twist lock plugs and connectors. Also standardize them. If you are going to be using a lot of 120/208 3 phase but also 120 volt go with 5 wire drops.
I've seen 120/240 volt 4wire plugs used for 3 phase and a 120 volt convenience outlet using a 4 wire drop, when it should of been a 5 wire drop.
For lean manufacturing using all in one drops makes a lot easier when moving things around. So a 5 wire 120/208 connector can be used for 208 3phase, 208 single phase or 120 volt and any combination of the three.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I agree it's very typical. I've done a zillion of them. My greater point is that the code seems to prohibit them.


This is where the code may need to be changed in order to be in sync with the real world.


----------



## etb (Sep 8, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I agree it's very typical. I've done a zillion of them. My greater point is that the code seems to prohibit them.





> 400.7 Uses Permitted
> (A) Uses Flexible cords and cables shall be used only for the following:
> 
> (1) Pendants
> ...


(1) permits cord for a pendant. I know that controls at the end of a cord are called a pendant. But I know plenty of people who call a rcpt plug (or box with rcpt) at the end of a cord a pendant. But pendant isn't defined.

Also 314.24(H) allows rcpt to be installed in box hung from "pendant" via flexible cord.



> (B) Attachment Plugs Where used as permitted in 400.7(A)(3), (A)(6), and (A)(8), each
> flexible cord shall be equipped with an attachment plug and shall be energized from a
> receptacle outlet.


(A)(6) specifically permits utilization equipment but then (B) requires cable to be fed by a rcpt, thus it does seem that the usual drop for equipment from a jbox is not allowed.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

etb said:


> (1) permits cord for a pendant. I know that controls at the end of a cord are called a pendant. But I know plenty of people who call a rcpt plug (or box with rcpt) at the end of a cord a pendant. But pendant isn't defined.
> 
> Also 314.24(H) allows rcpt to be installed in box hung from "pendant" via flexible cord.
> 
> (A)(6) specifically permits utilization equipment but then (B) requires cable to be fed by a rcpt, thus it does seem that the usual drop for equipment from a jbox is not allowed.


1. What if there is a receptical mounted in the ceiling in a box. 
2. A junction box with a short lenght of cord with a connector body and a strain relief at the box and at the connector body. I have seen this at Burger King.


----------



## etb (Sep 8, 2010)

John said:


> 1. What if there is a receptical mounted in the ceiling in a box.
> 2. A junction box with a short lenght of cord with a connector body and a strain relief at the box and at the connector body. I have seen this at Burger King.


1. That's what I'm seeing as being required, but that's a lot of extra $ & time. Only time I did it that way was when a small shop wanted to actually remove the cords completely, not just coil them up in the ceiling when they were done. For that we clipped the strain reliefs to the roof truss using bolt-on clamps.

2. Haven't really look at BK, but at McD I did look back there once, and their cables penetrate the drop ceiling, which isn't allowed.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

etb said:


> 1. That's what I'm seeing as being required, but that's a lot of extra $ & time. Only time I did it that way was when a small shop wanted to actually remove the cords completely, not just coil them up in the ceiling when they were done. For that we clipped the strain reliefs to the roof truss using bolt-on clamps.
> 
> 2. Haven't really look at BK, but at McD I did look back there once, and their cables penetrate the drop ceiling, which isn't allowed.



For just one hookup it gets expensive but the customer wants to be able to move the machine and hook it up somewhere else with relative ease. A very expensive cost for doing business "Your Way".
Doing a whole factory or workspace means a lot of money for the installer and we also need to make sure that the installation is safe and to code.


----------



## eem946 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks all for great info.
I guess with all info given there is no specific code or reference info if the drops need to be twist lock or not Thanks


----------

